# angel tank



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

*angel in small tank*

hi everyone i really dont want to take my angel back to the pet store but i cant let her suffer all alone in that tiny tank and i dont have space for a second large tank, so i thought that i might get a round tall tank whick wont take up so much space, but i will only have money for it in about two months would my angel be oky in the 5galon tank for another two months? she is about an 1.5" big, and how big should my round tank be to be big enough for her and maybe a friend?:fish bowl-3:


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: angel in small tank*

See if you can get a large 20 gallon tote or something and find a spongefilter that can filter it. I wouldn't keep even a small angel in a 5 gallon. Also how many gallons would the tall tank be?


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: angel in small tank*

i realy have a choice as to keep her there for now because she attacked my guppies. i was thingking about at least a 1m tall tank should be about 18gal or more


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: angel in small tank*

Make sure there's some actual swimming room in that tank. I'd say a 40 gallon tall tank would be the minimum. Angels are predators, so it's no wonder they're going after the guppies. If you can't figure out something soon, you're better taking the fish back, then getting another large tank set up and cycled before you get another angel.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: angel in small tank*

Yep I am with kehy on this one. The length of a tank is better swimming room than the height. A 5 gallon tank isn't exactly big, I mean I have a 10 gallon on my computer desk and had it not been for school rules and the fact I have a roommate I would have gone bigger. Understand as well I live in a dorm room, possibly the smallest amount of living space you can imagine and I at one point had two 10 gallons and a 2.5 gallon. Now I just have the 10 gallon and 2.5 gallon. In my room.

Basically what I am saying is, if you really want to keep the fish, get the appropriate tank and find the space.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: angel in small tank*

I'm sure this is hard to hear. I'm extremely attached to my fish so the thought of having to take them back would break my heart but we really need to do what is best for the fish. An Angelfish that is 1.5in shouldn't be put in a 5 gallon tank. I honestly wouldn't put an Angelfish in anything less than 55 gallons. Tall tanks are great for Angels because of their body structure but they also need room to swim so I agree with jbrown...you need to find the room and get the appropriate tank for an Angelfish. Which that alone could take up to 6 weeks and that wouldn't be fair to the Angel to keep it in a 5 gallon tank for that long while it continues to grow. I really am sorry!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: angel in small tank*

Angels need both vertical swimming space and horizontal space. I know we discussed this prior, but I relaly wouldnt put it in a tank less than 40 gallons to allow optimum growing room and swimming room. Otherwise the fish you cherish so much is only going to suffer in the long run. They can live to be 8+ years old, and you'll be depleating both it's quality and quantity of life by not providing a good living environment.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

*more on my angel fish*

hi everyone i did some more research on how to keep my angel happy, read that angels prefer tall tanks because of their long fins, and that a 35gal tall tank would be good for her. so now i'm trying to find one even a second hand one could work. Will try my best to get one as soon as possible so i'm off searching the internet because my LFS only have realy small round tanks about 10gal.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: more on my angel fish*

Good luck, I hope that you find one for the fish


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: more on my angel fish*

Good luck! Have you tried looking on craigslist for a tank? You might be able to find something there.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: more on my angel fish*



LaurenK said:


> Good luck! Have you tried looking on craigslist for a tank? You might be able to find something there.


I had to check. There are some CL's for Africa. CL getting big.. :O

craigslist.org


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: more on my angel fish*



FishFlow said:


> I had to check. There are some CL's for Africa. CL getting big.. :O
> 
> craigslist.org


LOL! Craigslist is getting just as bad as Facebook but they do have one for South Africa.  I guess Ebay would work for South Africa as well, right? I'm always a little scared about buying things on Ebay though. Seen too many friends get in a bad situation with that.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: more on my angel fish*

I did check CL didn't find anything looks like the tall tanks are scarce around here most people are selling long tanks. But i'm still searching maybe i will have to build my own tank or something like that


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Went to my LFS today and there was the perfect tank for my angel but so damn expensive $100. Also finally got some brine shrimp for my fish they will love she snack, and i got some liquid firtelizer for my plants and some imune booster to help my guppies heal their fins really happy that i could find all this stuff to make my fishies happy, but still searching for my hex tank.I read something about acrylic tanks does anybody know something about that?:fish9:


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Glass vs. Acrylic - The First Tank Guide - The Differences Between and the Debate About Glass Aquariums and Acrylic Aquariums
This may help. It's a list for glass vs. acrylic tanks.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

sorry think i got mixed up with the currency rates R1 is equal to about $7 and the tank is R700 at my LFS


----------

